# Day 56 and still no changes or differneces, is this normal??



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm on day 56 of the program and so far havent noticed any changes or differences. I also have trouble remembering much on the tapes.I got a bit concerned when I got to Tape 5 and Mike mentioned that by now we should notice some changes. Is it normal to take this long before noticing any changes or difference? Can the program still be effective? Am I doing something wrong??


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

hello 2btrue,I'm sure someone with more knowledge will be along to advise you soon. I do know that there are some people who do not improve until after finishing the program and many continue to improve even beyond that myself included. I'm sure your not doing anything wrong, just relax and enjoy the journey.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi 2btrue,Not to worry, Sickofsick is absolutely right. Everyone is different in their journey... I did the program a few times as I had other issues and the program will deal with whatever the subconcsious mind sees as needing attention first. Many completed the program and then started to feel better, others felt better during the program. Everyone is different, and all depends on how long you have had IBS, how severe it is, and other health/stress factors in your life. Don't be discouraged, keep with it, no matter how you feel. The relief is gradual for some, but it does come, you can't do anything wrong, and as Sos says, relax and enjoy your journey, and above all, don't worry about it at all..Take care and be well. All the best to you.


----------



## valtaya (Jan 3, 2003)

I didnt really noticed any major differences untill AFTER I finshed the sessions.. and from there its just been getting better and better  Its not perfect but the improvements mean im building myself up slowly.. Give it time and relax..


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks for all the encouragement. Lately I've been so close to giving up because its becoming more stressful as time goes on and harder to concentrate. Its hard for me to visualize the things I'm supposed to. Also I never seem to remember anything on the tape the next day - my mind kind of goes blank. Is this normal? I find the more I use the tapes the more anxious I become. Sometimes after listening to the tapes I feel a deep sense of despair, apparently for no reason. I dont want to give up on the program and am wondering if its possible for things to get easier. At first it was a lot more relaxing than it is now.I'm so sorry for feelins this discouraged, I started off feeling more positive and less anxioux at the beginning but as time goes on it seems to get more difficult. I know I should relax more however its like telling myself to fall asleep when I'm not sleepy and then I try to hard, its the "letting go" that I think I'm having a problem with.I'm going to try to keep battling through this hoping that there will be some pay off soon even if it is at the end.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Don't worry, 2btrue. At first, I felt like giving up on the tapes too, and some people do reach times when they can't remember the sessions, or concentrate during them. This is natural for some, because the subconscious sees any kind of change, even change for the better, as a threat. So it fights it sometimes. It does get easier, and I know you sound discouraged, but please, persevere with the program, even if you feel like you want to quit.Perhaps try doing the program when you go to bed for the night, if you aren't doing so already, or at a time when you are sleepy. But don't give up, I think it will get easier for you, just listen even if you don't take part, just be quiet and restful and listen, that's all you have to do. And after the session, don't worry about how it went, or if your mind wandered, etc. Just let it all go.Hang in there, and we will keep the good thoughts flowing your way!! All the best to you.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks Marilyn, I will definately carry on. I have been doing the tapes just before I go to sleep (before taking sleeping pills) however it leaves me feeling very wired up and stressed out afterwards, so I now do it much earlier. I can do them anytime because I am in bed almost all day everyday - I even sometimes listen more than once a day.How does one know if its reaching the subconscious mind? I feel fully awake while I'm doing it and dont hink I have every drifted off or fallen asleep. I thouoght it would be best listening before taking my sleeping pills because I dont know what state of conciousness I'll be in once I take them. Thanks so much for your good wishes, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi 2btrue,It isn't necessary to drift or fall asleep, you are in the state of receptiveness many times throughout the day, everyone is, they just don't realize it. It is just a period of concentrating, and that is really all. You can feel fully awake and fully aware of your surroundings, sometimes even more acutely aware.Listen to the introduction from time to time as suggested in the booklet, because lots of answers are there, I know I found I had forgotten some of it, and it is helpful to relisten to that part from time to time. Also, you can certainly listen more than once a day, but Mike suggests allowing at least 6 hours between listenings for the best benefit.As far as the sleeping pills go, this is just my own thought on this, how about just after you take the sleeping pill, listen to your scheduled session.. it takes a bit of time to kick in, and by the time the session is over, you should be relaxed enough, but not yet asleep. Of course, if the pills hit you quickly, then I wouldn't do it, because you want to be in a receptive state, and I am uncertain as to what level of sleep you are in with being asleep with pills. However, with drifting into naturally ocurring sleep, there is no problem.If this doesn't answer your question directly, I would email Mike through the website listed in your booklet regarding the sleeping pills.And as always, only listen to the scheduled session for each day if you listen more than once a day, don't skip ahead and listen for two days sessions on one day...you get what I mean I'm sure.Keeping you in my thoughts to feel better soon...Take care of yourself!


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks Marilyn, you know so much and are so encouraging.I confess that I have lost my book and I have only listened to the first tape once but since listening to it again, it does make more sense.It was so weird because yesterday I lay on my side and listened to the tape and for the first time fell asleep while listening but of course I dont remember a thing. I woke up and it was all over, I was so shocked I thought something had happened to my tape recorder. I hope something did go into my subsconscious.I tend to be scared to fall asleep thats probably why I get anxious while listening to the tapes because everytime I fall asleep the pain gets so much worse so thats a really sensitive situation for me.I listen to the tapes during the night pretty much on the hour everytime I wake up. I know I dont take anything in but it does help me to get back to sleep which I otherwise couldnt because of the pain. I really use it during that time as a sleep aid even after my sleep meds which dont do a thing for pain, but during the day I use the tape for the benefits of hypnosis. Do you think thats OK?Thank you so much for clearing up my mind about how we our subsconscious is still receptive to things even if we are not in a hypnotic state and thanks for reminding me to listen to Tape 1.Take care, and lots of love.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi 2b ~Regarding your comments and your question:[["I tend to be scared to fall asleep thats probably why I get anxious while listening to the tapes because everytime I fall asleep the pain gets so much worse so thats a really sensitive situation for me."]]Usually IBS does not cause pain/symptoms during sleep, at least from what most research says,as far as I have read; is your pain getting worse when you sleep that you awaken in pain? If so, I am wondering if you have something else going on besides IBS, from your comment: "I can do them anytime because I am in bed almost all day everyday " Because if your pain is from another source over and above IBS, the sessions may not be able to address other physical conditions; they may help you cope with them, but not necessarily decrease pain if it is from some other cause than IBS.regarding this:[["I listen to the tapes during the night pretty much on the hour everytime I wake up. I know I dont take anything in but it does help me to get back to sleep which I otherwise couldnt because of the pain. I really use it during that time as a sleep aid even after my sleep meds which dont do a thing for pain, but during the day I use the tape for the benefits of hypnosis. Do you think thats OK?"]]If you are listening to the same session every hour upon wakening from pain, and it helps you to get back to sleep and ease the pain, it probably is "OK" in that listening is not going to hurt you in anyway, but as far as "not taking anything in" you still take in info even if you sleep... I think your situation is a bit unusual in that your pain is so ongoing, and you need to talk to the expert, and that is Mike!You can contact him by going to this page: http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/contact.html Go down to the contact us portion and click on:"for questions regarding sessions"then explain your situation regarding your anxiousness, the ongoing and night pain, being in bed all day and using the sessions throughout the night for pain, etc. and if all this should effect the effectiveness of listening so often for the IBS.Also, tell him if you have other things going on besides the IBS as that will help him give you the best possible answer for you.Also, take a peek at the FAQ page: http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/faq.html which may be helpful for addressing some of your concerns.I would feel better if you asked Mike directly, because your situation is a bit different, and I want you to be able to do the best thing for your situation, and I haven't the answer for youbecause I am worried and concerned for you with the pain you mention...And too, if the pain gets worse and continues to wake you in the night, you may want to consider talking to your doc about it, as that happened to me, and it wasn't IBS!! Just a thought.(((HUGS))) to you and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

2Btrue...Was a bit concerned and worried about you as I was advising you thinking only of IBS. Just saw another post from you:[["I had my colon removed last May and unfortunately the problem and pain I am having now is 98% due to scar tissue and or sutures and adhesions."]]This is similar to the scar tissue and adhesion pain I experience from abdominal surgery, and is not from IBS. You may want to consider the Chronic Pain program for this type of ongoing chronic pain, to help you sleep and cope with it.Take care.


----------

